# Best AA flashlight Option



## SHOman (Dec 1, 2006)

Glad I found this forum. I have been having trouble finding a good place to get recomendations on where to buy the best flashlight for my needs.

Here is what I and several of my fellow soldiers need. Most of us already have Surefire G2s. The problem we have however is Being that we are in Iraq the availibility of battteries and bulbs can be non existant. We have 3 and 4 cell mags in our vehicles that work really well for when we need a larger flashlight.

We have come up wit a list of needs in a flashlight. Here they are

Must be Small and compact

Easy to fit in a standard belt holster or holster than can be attached to our LBA.

Must be Bright enough to light up something up to 150 feet away and hopefully temporarily Blind a suspected terrorist.

Economical and easy too replace. $20 price range. We put our lights through hell and they do end up lost quite often.

Durable as said before we put our flashlights through hell.

Push button switch on the tail cap is preferred. The important thing is one handed operation.

Focused beam. We need to be able to point directly to an object or area specifically and light it up. An adjustable flood option would be good too.

AA 2 cell seems to be the most convienient size. We all carry Mini Maglights and enjoy them but they lack some of the features that we have mentioned. 

It is relatively easy to get AA batteries here. They are also much less expensive.

Thank you for your help in suggestions.

SHOman

***** Update ***** (19 Jan 2007)

This thread is continued because I have ordered a few lights. They are llisted at the end of this thread. I will post a review and photos as best I can when I have used each lighe extensively in this Thread. I appreciate everyones help and advise. Rest assured if we need something in addition or better we will go with the more expensive options that are mentioned in this thread. So far these lighta after a couple of nights use have been great and adequate for our needs.

SHOman


----------



## CodeOfLight (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Brighteyez (Dec 1, 2006)

Can't think of any AA light with that kind of throw in the $20 range. I think the closest you're going to get is the MiniMag LED 3AA but that's going to lack a tailcap switch. It might reach 50 yards if you're not in an urban area.

The only one that comes stock with a tailcap switch would be the Streamlight Jr Luxeon, but I don't think it's going to reach 50 yards. And that's going to retail for more than $20

In total darkness, I suppose either light might be able to impact the night vision of an enemy, prisoner, or detainee, momentarily.


----------



## Lee1959 (Dec 1, 2006)

Best thing I can come up with for your needs might be the 2 AA Rock River or like BE mentioned the Minimag LED in your price range. 

The RR has a much more focused beam but the Minimag is brighter. You may wish to look at Flashlight reviews.


----------



## Illum (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello and welcome to CPForums! :wave:

I agree with brighteyez on the minimag 2AA led
heres a review: http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/maglite_minimagled.htm

at the 20$ range, the inova radiant may also be a consideration, but the throw of the light is not as good as the minimag led
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/inova_radiant_aa.htm

Personally, I believe before the invention of minimag led, the jr luxeons probably the best bet on 2AA led lights to replace a minimag, now that the minimag led is made, the jr luxeons basically obsolete.
I have one [version II] and I cant blind myself in the mirror with it, its a perfect area light, not much on spot.
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_jr_luxeon.htm

I hope this helps, btw, the only concerning constraint in the criteria would be the "$20 range", that leaves us with very little to work with. If you want to do a little research for yourself, click on the quickbeam's review link [down here in blue] and browse around. 
Save the G2s for the momentarily blinding part, thats provided you duct tape two lights together for a one hand operation:laughing:
Im sure you'll find what your looking for as others will chime in with suggestions.

Enjoy your stay
cheers.


----------



## 270winchester (Dec 1, 2006)

for 30 bucks you can get the Strreamlight propolymer luxeon, lots of throw and uses 4 AAs and is pretty small.


----------



## Brighteyez (Dec 1, 2006)

I think the other factor that has to be taken into consideration here is whether or not the OP was looking for an incandescent or an LED light. Much as LEDs, and especially Luxeons have seem like the second coming of the Messiah, they don't necessarily work well in some applications.


----------



## SHOman (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for all your insite. If we need to we can bump up the price a bit if the company that we order from has them readily avilable and ships to APO addresses. I realize that I may have been limiting my options along the lines of price. I had not realized untill recently when we were looking for an adequate light how extensive the selection and prices were for higher quality lights. Again Thanks for your help all suggestions are being considered.

Andre


----------



## Concept (Dec 1, 2006)

Fenix L2T is a nice 2 x AA LED light w tailcap switch, 2 stages and HAIII Aluminium casinng. Goes for about $45.00.


----------



## carrot (Dec 1, 2006)

The Fenix L2S or L2T is not as powerful as you need but would be more powerful than the MagLED 2AA (you did say you had the MagLEDs, right?). They are fixed focus (like the G2) and with clickie tailcaps. I have never had a durability problem with Fenix flashlights and I am pretty rough on my lights. You can get 'em for $35-45 from Fenix-Store.com, with free shipping.


----------



## Illum (Dec 1, 2006)

carrot said:


> The Fenix L2S or L2T is not as powerful as you need but would be more powerful than the MagLED 2AA (you did say you had the MagLEDs, right?). They are fixed focus (like the G2) and with clickie tailcaps. I have never had a durability problem with Fenix flashlights and I am pretty rough on my lights. You can get 'em for $35-45 from Fenix-Store.com, with free shipping.



review of L2S and L2T
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l1s-l2s.htm
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/fenix_l1t-l2t.htm


----------



## AtomSphere (Dec 2, 2006)

L2T!!!!! would be perfect with the future creeeeeee edition!


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 2, 2006)

http://contents.fifthunit.com/html/products.5th/sku.1087.html

http://contents.fifthunit.com/html/products.5th/sku.889.html

http://contents.fifthunit.com/html/products.5th/sku.926.html SVEPA 
 
These look promising. I like the Svepa for most throw.


----------



## dlrflyer (Dec 2, 2006)

Maybe not the answer you want, but since you already have SF G2's, you might be better off with a rechargeable LI-ion battery and some 3.7v lamp assemblies or LED conversions. I say this because I really don't think a 2AA solution exists that would meet your needs, none are bright enough for your needs, and most are well over your price range. At least with a 3.7v LA, from either Wolf-Eyes or AW, it's at least as bright as G2's are normally, and using a 17670 LI-ion rechargeable battery will save money in the long run. If you can give away some brightness, then instead of the 3.7v bulbs, you could get a Wolf-Eyes or a BugOutGear LED conversion. But all of these solutions cost more than $ 20.


----------



## Lobo (Dec 2, 2006)

270winchester said:


> for 30 bucks you can get the Strreamlight propolymer luxeon, lots of throw and uses 4 AAs and is pretty small.


 
Second that. I don't think there is any 2AA light that has that much throw that you seem to require (depending what you mean on light up, and if in urban setting with ambient light or pitch black settings), and the SL Propoly 4AA Luxeon is not that much bigger than a Maglite 2AA and has incredible throw for a AA driven LED.

review here
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/streamlight_propolyluxeon.htm

Another option is the Blimp from fifthunit, incredible performance on 3AAA, identical with Surefire G2 in throw and output and runtime-numbers but with LED and for under 20USD!But theese numbers are with NiMH batteries, not sure how good it is with regular alkalines, which I'm guessing what the threadstarter is going to use.


----------



## Coop57 (Dec 2, 2006)

I agree with several of the previous post about the Streamlight ProPoly 4AA. It has a great narrow through and is built very tuff.
Does our Army/Marines supply you with batteries?


----------



## whippoorwill (Dec 2, 2006)

270winchester said:


> for 30 bucks you can get the Strreamlight propolymer luxeon, lots of throw and uses 4 AAs and is pretty small.


 
That would be my choice. A little bigger, perhaps, but a really good light. It is polymer, which may be an issue.


----------



## SHOman (Dec 2, 2006)

Youo guys have been awesome. The Review site is great. Never knew that there was so much involved in the design and operation of a quality flashlight. It is apparent that we will have to look at spending more money. Worth it if it helps us complete the mission.

We have regular Mini Mags no Led. I didn't even realize that Mag had an LED light out until just the other day.

I have looked at the reviews for many of the lights.

The streamlight twin tasks look like nice versitile lights and more powerful than the Mags that we are using right now. They are however a bit longer. Considering exploring the bulkyness of the 3c.

The Fenix lights look like great lights as well.

Thanks for all your suggestions. Looking at them all as I get the chance.

SHOman


----------



## thunderlight (Dec 2, 2006)

If you're willing to go the C battery route, you might consder the 2C Inova Radiant which is polymer construction or the metal Victorinox/Swiss Army variation. I have the Radiant 2C, but I only have the 2AA version of the Victorinox. I like the 2AA version, but the 2C version might better suit your needs.

The radiant 2 C has a side switch. Assuming that the Victorinox 2C uses the same twist mechanism as the Victorinox 2AA, a quick flick of the thumb turns it on or off. I believe that it is as quick as a tactical switch.


----------



## LED Cool (Dec 2, 2006)

for 3 C cells batteries, i would strongly recommend the Streamlight 3C Luxeon Propolymer. about $40

for 4AA cells side by side, i would strongly recommend the Streamlight 4AA Luxeon Propolymer. about $30

both has a tail momentary switch and will throw more than 150 feet in the dark. comes with hand lanyard, rugged polymer construction, water resistant and non reflective surface.

just my 2 cents.
khoo


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 3, 2006)

Keeping up with Surefire performance at $20 is difficult unless you get cheap Chinese lights when reliability might become a problem.
Keep an eye on this thread (or PM or e-mail Wayne)
*Lucidus-2AA: Voltage boost, Cree XR-E, Cree collimator, powered at 400mA.*
http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=143176
I expect brightness to be twice that of the Streamlight propolymer luxeons mentioned earlier, on par with a Surefire single cell LED light.

IIRC
Streanlight propolymer lux 1 =~ 30-40 lumens
Maglite LED luxIII =~52-57 lumes dropping to 1/2 that when the bulb warms up in about 10 minutes
Surefire single cell luxIII =~75 lumens
Lucidus-2AA XR-E I expect 90 lumens
Surefire 2 cell luxV =~125 lumens

I do not have any experience with incandecent lights but finding replacements for blown bulbs can be a problem


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 3, 2006)

carrot said:


> The Fenix L2S or L2T is not as powerful as you need but would be *more powerful than the MagLED 2AA* (you did say you had the MagLEDs, right?).



I disagree. 
The Minimag 2AA LED outpowers the Fenix L2S according to the review. L2T has more total output, but the 2AA Minimag LED can project further. 

Fenix L2S review

output: 24.20
throw:27.44

Minimag LED 2AA review
output: 27.30 
throw: 35.77 

Fenix L2T review
output: 31.5
throw: 31.6

I really don't think there's such thing as "small and compact" AA powered lights that you can use to temporarily blind someone 150' away. Streamlight 4AA is smaller than a 2D Maglite, but it is quite a bit bigger than a Minimag and even then, it is not powerful enough to meet your specs. 



carrot said:


> They are fixed focus (like the G2) and with clickie tailcaps. I have never had a durability problem with Fenix flashlights and I am pretty rough on my lights. You can get 'em for $35-45 from Fenix-Store.com, with free shipping.



Carrot, if you're still a representative for the aforementioned reseller, I think it is common courtesy to make that known when you make an input.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Dec 3, 2006)

--
:huh: ..... wow , Handlo , that last line was interesting .........

I had no idea that Carrot was affiliated .........


........................... TMG/:huh:
.


----------



## Coop (Dec 3, 2006)

How about the hotwire kits for minimag??


----------



## nutz_about_lights (Dec 3, 2006)

+1 for the Streamlight 4AA PP Luxeon. Great throw and brightness, though it will not touch the 50 lumens range.


----------



## nerdgineer (Dec 3, 2006)

No one's mentioned the Lumapower 301/302 yet. I don't have one (yet) but their numbers suggest that they're bright and efficient. The 302 is the 301 head with an extender for 2AA so it's very flexible. Best of all, they cost $20 and $28 SHIPPED.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Dec 3, 2006)

SHOman,
Been in the sandbox twice myself and have been chasing the elusive 2AA LED light that will work with the body armor vest loops. Since you say the batteries are cheap, I am assuming alkaline AA cells so that limits your choices. 
The minimag fits perfectly in the loops and the minimagLED is a HUGE improvement over the old version. I would say it is your best bet for $24 cost, size, battery type and ability to fit in the loops. 
However, a major advance in technology is rolling in with the Cree XRE LEDs. Wayne at Elektrolumens is working on a 2AA powered beast as LEDninja mentioned, the Lucidius. It uses the Cree LED so the output will be at least twice that of the minimagLED. It is based on his older XM-3 which is waaaay overbuilt and almost impossible to break. From his post, the military is already ordering them so your company will have "justification" to order the Lucidius. 
A Cree at 400mA should punch out about 85 to 100 lumens at the LED. It will lose some of that light through the optics/reflector but still be insanely bright for something that runs on alkalines. The light should have no problem with the heavy use you'll put it through.


----------



## carrot (Dec 3, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> Carrot, if you're still a representative for the aforementioned reseller, I think it is common courtesy to make that known when you make an input.


I represent Fenix-Store only on other forums. Here, Fenix-Store needs no representation by yours truly. I am not on commission for sales, so any recommendation I make for Fenix on CPF, and anywhere else for that matter, is because I believe a Fenix light fits the application in question. 

I don't know what your problem is with Fenix-Store, but whatever it is I'd like if you took it to The Mat instead of just trying so hard to ruin the reputation of Fenix and Fenix-Store. I don't see you saying the same about any other company or retailer. You don't even own a single Fenix, do you? So in this case, it is not my credibility under suspicion, but yours.

Right now I am banging my head on the wall (figuratively) for not remembering the Elektrolumens Lucidus.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 3, 2006)

carrot said:


> I represent Fenix-Store only on other forums. Here, Fenix-Store needs no representation by yours truly. I am not on commission for sales, so any recommendation I make for Fenix on CPF, and anywhere else for that matter, is because I believe a Fenix light fits the application in question.



Did you not say "although it is not as powerful as your needs" ? There's really no compact AA flashlights meeting his needs as far as I know. 

I'd also like to know why you claim the L2S is more powerful than the Minimag 2AA LED when the flashlightreviews.com's data contradicts it. 



> I don't know what your problem is with Fenix-Store, but whatever it is I'd like if you took it to The Mat instead of just trying so hard to ruin the reputation of Fenix and Fenix-Store. I don't see you saying the same about any other company or retailer.



This is because I don't know anyone else here who represents a reseller and mentions only the reseller he's representing as a place for getting the product. I would say the samething if a guy representing Streamlight reseller (be it this or other forums) recommends a Streamlight, then only mentions the reseller he's representing as the place you can get it before making it clear that he represensent the reseller in any form in any market.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Im so tired of reading your bullshit posts Handlo...

Do you ever say something positive other that when you talk about your 
Beloved Mag Leds.


There seem to be a golden line throughout your posts,bash bash and more bash.
Please be nice..



Oh,
And no i am not affiliated with Fenix-Store either.But i do like the products and Customer service i get there.
Therefore the link is in the Sig-Line.


Infact i like Fenix so much i bought a bunch for Christmas presents.


You should too 




Benny


----------



## Illum (Dec 3, 2006)

handlobraesing, jeezez...you want to argue go ahead, do it somewhere else.

Carrot has a good point when he mentioned the underground

Respecting your position, the thread is being hijacked as we speak...
_ad hominem_, debate on the basis of the subject, not argue over the speaker or his/her personal attributes.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 3, 2006)

Ahem... now shifting gear back into topic.



MayCooper said:


> How about the hotwire kits for minimag??


Interesting thought, but 2 x AA can only do so much, especially w/ carbon zinc batteries common in developing countries.


----------



## Coop (Dec 4, 2006)

Handlobraesing said:


> Ahem... now shifting gear back into topic.
> 
> 
> Interesting thought, but 2 x AA can only do so much, especially w/ carbon zinc batteries common in developing countries.



uhm have you ever heard of 14500 Li-Ion rechargeables? I don't recall reading anywhere that rechargeables were out of the question. 2 14500s driving a TL3 bulb is one bright-*** light. Ok, AA primaries are preferred I just tried a strion bulb on 2 half dead nimhs and its still a lot brighter than a stock minimag. On 2 alkalines performance is pretty sweet too... 

So IMHO this route isn't such a dumb idea. They already have the minimags to use as a base, just put in the ceramic socket and upgraded reflector, add a TL-3 bulb powered by 14500s and get a few 14500s extra as backup. Also buy some strion bulbs and you have a backup that can run on a single 14500 and a spacer or 2 AA primaries. And if everything else fails, you could even put a standard minimag bulb in it, or maybe even a Nite-ize or terralux drop in...

For the situation this light is going to be used in this is a pretty sweet setup. small, killer brightness to begin with and multiple backup options.


----------



## ringzero (Dec 4, 2006)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Im so tired of reading your bullshit posts Handlo...Do you ever say something positive other that when you talk about your Beloved Mag Leds.



Handlo pointed out a factual inaccuracy in carrot's post.

He backed it up with data from an independent source.

IMHO, that isn't a bullshit post.


----------



## Coop (Dec 4, 2006)

ringzero said:


> Handlo pointed out a factual inaccuracy in carrot's post.
> 
> He backed it up with data from an independent source.
> 
> IMHO, that isn't a bullshit post.



I agree with you on that Ringzero, but I think the term 'bullshit post' is adressed at the statement that carrot should have made his affiliation with fenix-store known, which is completely irrelevant to this thread. 

If I ask information about a light, lets say a surefire of some sort, I really don't give a rats *** about who gives me the information, it simply doesn't matter if the information is given by PK himself or the first CPF member that comes along or even a surefire reseller, as long as the information is correct. 

Handlo corrected Carrot the right way, backed up by facts, but he should have left it at that. the rest was uncalled for and completely irrelevant.


Now enough time and thread-space has been wasted on this, lets please all get back to helping the thread poster getting his light...


----------



## carbine15 (Dec 4, 2006)

Perhaps some of your bickering could take place in PMs?


----------



## carrot (Dec 4, 2006)

Handlo, if you are willing to leave this behind us, I am also. I admit I made an error but there was no reason attack my credibility as a whole. One might similarly attack yours. But I have no need to make enemies on CPF. I have nothing more to add, so I would like to suggest we get back on topic as carbine15 and MayCooper have already stated we should.


----------



## Per Arne (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi,

In a war-like scenario at night I am not sure if the AA HotWire Kit would be preferable because you need a Kroll Clicky Tailcap Switch (or similar) in my opinion. Without it, I think it would take too much time to adjust it from a poor flood  to a really "Hot" spot!! :rock: 

Another issue is that when you have to swap batteries you have to be aware that the hole lamp socket could follow the batteries out, with the risk of loosing it... You also have to take care when changing the bulb just to be sure that it is properly set in the lamp socket... :sweat: 
- always carry spare lamp and a spare Kroll...

I have also experienced that some of the Mini Maglite tubes is too narrow to fit the 14500 rechargeable batteries, even without AW's sticker...

When this set up works, this is one of the best Hot-Spot! Incan that I have tried in a Mini Maglite so far :twothumbs 

I recon with a SF's F04 Diffuserlens, it would also be a very good flood light...

If using this mod, I would strongly recommend a proper back-up light!!

PA


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 4, 2006)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Im so tired of reading your <expletive removed> posts Handlo...
> Benny



Language sir. I understand that obscenity is not permitted in the main forums.


----------



## ringzero (Dec 4, 2006)

SHOman said:


> We have come up wit a list of needs in a flashlight. Here they are...Thank you for your help in suggestions.



SHOman, after re-reading your requirements and then re-reading this entire thread, the only light I can think of that comes close to meeting your requirements is the Streamlight PP 4AA Luxeon.

It is rugged and dependable: waterproof, survives being dropped, no bulb to burn out, etc.

It uses AA batteries which should last you for a while if used intermittently.

It has a nice tail switch with excellent momentary on function.

It is bulkier than typical 2AA lights, but not much longer. The bezel is wider than a typical 2AA, but that's because it houses a wide, deep reflector. If you want throw out to 150 feet, that's the price you pay.

If you get a holster that fits it, you should be able to attach it anywhere you can attach a 2AA light. I carry mine in a belt holster, and it's really no more trouble to carry than a 2AA light in a belt holster.

It can be had for around 25 bucks plus shipping if you shop around. Believe me, the extra 5 bucks is well worth it when compared to the 20 buck MiniMag 2AA.

I have both lights, and if I had to choose one of the two for the purposes you describe I'd definitely go for the Streamlight over the Mag.

The Mag is a nice little utility light for its price, but if my life was on the line, I'd spend the extra 5 bucks and get the Streamlight. The Mag is a decent light, but the Streamlight is a superb light.

Be careful and stay well.


----------



## SHOman (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome. I am making my list and checking it twice. I am looking quite extensively at the lights that have been suggested and I am liking what I see.

It is nice to have a compact and powerful light for identifying people or vehicles approaching our position or that are around the area when we are not near or in our vehicles. It is also great to have a compact light when doing vehicle and building serches. It is also nice to have a good all purpose light for doing regular everyday things. Yes the mini mags are fine for alot of regular stuff but just dont have the convience of one handed operation and are not quite powerful enough.

Bumping up the price we need to spend for an adequate light is possable and looks like it is going to be a requirement. I am seeing alot of lights that look like they will indeed fit our needs.

I do think I may be getting sucked in by this Flashaholics thing. Now I want to get a couple of each and pass them around to the guys and see what they think about them or better yet just check them all out myself. Unfortunately I do not have the funds for that and my wife would probably get very upset at me for purchasing 10 different flashlights. Yes even though I am thousands of miles away she still keeps track.

Thanks again for all the suggestions and information. I am very interested in the differences in lights out there. I am also learning quite a bit about them.

SHOman


----------



## pec50 (Dec 5, 2006)

I use several flashlights in severe duty use as a firefighter and would also recommend the the Streamlight Propoly Luxeon. In addition to all that has been mentioned, the light is easy to handle with gloves. And, it will provide a relatively focused beam that will provide the throw you wish as well as provide some ability to cut haze.


----------



## strat1080 (Dec 5, 2006)

Well I disagree, sure the Minimag LED may offer similar power initially but Fenix lights have excellent regulation so they will maintain that power output, while the Minimag seems to plumment immediately. By the way the quote you are referring mentioned the L2T not the L2S. There is no doubt that the L2T is more powerful than the Minimag LED, while being smaller and having a low output mode. Its also regulated so it will maintain that same exact power output for a while and not lose 25% of its power in the first 30min. like the Minimag LED. That to me means its more powerful. In the real world, the regulated Fenix lights will be perceived as being more powerful, unless you have a habit of changing out batteries after a mere 30min. of use. Sure the Minimag LED can project farther but the difference in projection between the Minimag LED and the L2T is about the same as the output difference. Look at the size difference. I think the L2T does a pretty darn good job at projecting a beam considering the size of the reflector assembly and the light and general.



Handlobraesing said:


> I disagree.
> The Minimag 2AA LED outpowers the Fenix L2S according to the review. L2T has more total output, but the 2AA Minimag LED can project further.
> 
> Fenix L2S review
> ...


----------



## SilverFox (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello SHOman,

Welcome to CPF, and thanks for your service to our nation.

You can get an idea of the beam performance of a light by going to the Flashlight Reviews web site and going to the output vs throw section. Doug has made it so you can click on the top headings and sort by manufacturer, or throw, or total output.

You mentioned that you have a G2 ( with the P60 stock lamp I assume ).  Looking up the throw of that you find that it is good for just over 59 meters. What that means is that since light falls off with the square of distance, you can take a reading at 1 meter (Lux) and by taking the square root of that reading you get the distance ( in meters ) where the intensity drops to 1 Lux. Keep in mind that 1 Lux is not going to blind anyone, but it is roughly 10X the amount of light of a full moon. 

If you have some time you can have someone stand 60 meters away and report back to you how "blinding" the beam is. You can also see how well they are lit up.

Converting from metric to English units, one candle power is a little more than 10 Lux. You can then move the person to 60 feet and run the same observations.

The overall output generally indicates the amount and brightness of the spill light. SureFire beams include a generous amount of spill, whereas the Coast Frogman has almost no spill. There is a lot of information there and you can get a pretty good idea of what to expect from a light by studying it.

In general, incremental increases are harder to appreciate. On the other hand, if you have a light that throws 60 meters ( or feet ) and get one that doubles that, it is very noticeable.

Tom


----------



## Handlobraesing (Dec 5, 2006)

strat1080 said:


> Well I disagree, sure the Minimag LED may offer similar power initially but Fenix lights have excellent regulation so they will maintain that power output, while the Minimag seems to plumment immediately. By the way the quote you are referring mentioned the L2T not the L2S.


:huh2: I did too. Both the L2T and the L2S are mentioned in clear view. 



> There is no doubt that the L2T is more powerful than the Minimag LED, while being smaller and having a low output mode. Its also regulated so it will maintain that same exact power output for a while and not lose 25% of its power in the first 30min. like the Minimag LED. That to me means its more powerful. In the real world, the regulated Fenix lights will be perceived as being more powerful, unless you have a habit of changing out batteries after a mere 30min.



In real world, perceived brightness difference is smaller than the real light difference(i.e. if you halve the output, perceived output is 70% b/c of square law). 



> Sure the Minimag LED can project farther but the difference in projection between the Minimag LED and the L2T is about the same as the output difference. Look at the size difference. I think the L2T does a pretty darn good job at projecting a beam considering the size of the reflector assembly and the light and general.



When I looked at OPs requests, ability to project as far as possible was the top priority, so unless the size drawback of the Minimag LED exceeds the projection ability drawback of Fenix, Mag may very well be the more suitable product.


----------



## SHOman (Dec 22, 2006)

*




*
*I have decided to order these three lights from FifthUnit.com, I wanted to go with an acceptable locost hi performance unit to start off with. These lights look compact enough and seem to have most of the performance requirements that we need. The low cost is a major factor.*

*This like I said is a trial if we do not like them we will move to a different option. We like the fenix lights and are considering those if the need arises.*

*Upon attempting to order the Fifthunit.com website states that it does ship to APO AE addresses but have been having trouble with the ordering / shipping address portion of the ordering process. Have sent several E-Mails to the company but have not receives any reply in over a week since the last E-Mail was sent.*

*will probably try to have the items shipped to my stateside address and forwarded by my wife. If anyone has any information or contact with the FIFthUnit.com website (Someone had mentioned them earlier in the post) and can help I Would appreciate it quite alot.*

*SVEPA*
*6W Ultrafire Flashlight*
*$22.99 / pieces*

*YNKA*
*Ultrafire 3W CR2 2AA Flashlight*
*$17.25 / pieces*

*PANNA*
*Ultrafire 3W Flashlight*
*$16.25 / pieces*


I am curious about how these inexpensive apparent high performers are gonna handle our workload.

Thanks A Bunch.

SHOman


----------



## MarNav1 (Dec 22, 2006)

I would say +1 for Streamlight Propoly 4AA also. Plus it come's in black as well.


----------



## Brody (Dec 22, 2006)

If you want to possibly blind someone temporarily with an AA based light, you might also want to consider the Princeton Tec Surge. You can get it on Amazon for about $20. While it is bigger than the other lights listed, it is also brighter. It uses 8AA batteries, and can light up things more than 200 feet away.


----------



## SHOman (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok I have received the following lights from www.fifthunit.com and plan on using them extensively over the next couple of weeks. I will post pictures and complete reviews of what I think about these lights. So far they work like a charm and are adequate for our needs.

SVEPA
6W Ultrafire Flashlight
$22.99 / pieces

YNKA
Ultrafire 3W CR2 2AA Flashlight
$17.25 / pieces

PANNA
Ultrafire 3W Flashlight
$16.25 / pieces

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Gnufsh (Jan 18, 2007)

I would really like to hear your impression of the UltraFire 601A (PANNA).


----------



## Randy555 (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi Shoman,

Please give us an update as to which light works best for your application.

Cheers,
Randy


----------



## SEMIJim (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi SHOman,

First of all, I'd like to thank you and your colleagues for your service to our country!

Next, a disclaimer: I'm a newbie at this flashlight thing, and really don't much yet know one from the other from a performance POV.

That being said: I noted that you said y'all already had 2AA MiniMags. Perhaps these upgrades: TerraLUX MiniStar2 EXTREME 5W LED for Mini Maglite® 2AA Flashlights - TLE-5K2 and TCS-1 TerraLUX Tailcap Switch for the AA Mini Mag to your existing MiniMags might be a solution? Together, it's a bit over your price range, tho. And, as I said, I can't speak to the performance of the completed package, as compared to the other suggestions you've received.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Jan 23, 2007)

Welcome, The Fenix AA Flashlights are great, compact but pack a powerful punch
also good value for money


----------



## SHOman (Feb 13, 2007)

Ok I have been using the lights for a bout a month now.

I like them all. It seems though that the YNKA is the best one for now. Only reason for that is that I can not find a holster that will fit the SVEPA properly. I was able to buy a holster at the PX that looked like it would work, but when running the flashlight falls completely through. Given my location there aren't alot of choices when it comes to these types of items. Thankfully I didn't loose the flashlight. Right now It is carried in my cargo pocket. The 3W YNKA fits into my old Mini Mag holster fine without the lanyard attached. 

I have yet to replace a set of batteries in any of the lights. Probably because I am not using any one light exclusively and carry all three of them all the time. I do use the YKNA most and have found that the level of light output even now is adequate for most everyday purposes.

All of these lights seem to be durable enough to withstand a fair amount of abuse. I have droped them a number of times with no adverse effects other than slight dinging of the finish. If I did have a complaint that would be it. The finish on the SVEPA could be a bit better. It seems to chip off in the event it gets droped on a hard surface.

All lights have Glass lenses. I have immeadiately noticed a difference between the lenses and the effect that they have on light quality and output. The mini mag plastic lens is damaged quite easily and affects the light quite alot.

The PANNA doesnt get quite as much use as the others due to the fact that it does not have a clicky switch and is not quite as powerful as the other two. As I mentioned the switch is a main factor in these flashlights. Other than that it is Quite compact and powerful for its size. 

The beam on the PANNA is the narrowest but the least powerful. The beam on the YKNA is right in the sweet spot. A good amount of Spot beam to illuminate a specific area and enough spill beam to see the surroundingins. The SVEPA is a powerful light that has plenty of flood and will illuminate up to 100 feet or so. I have not measured exactly the distances but for our needs these lights work flawlessly. Now all I have to do is find a holster for the SVEPA.

I know this sounds all disjointed but I hope these reviews are helpful. I have not been able to log back into the FIFTH UNIT website since Ordering the lights. Seems they are going through a website redevlopement.

Thanks for all your help and input on this subject. I plan on checking out some of the other lights when I get back home. I Have taken pictures of all the parts of the lights but have been unable to upload them. Though it is a good thing we have internet access I am not complaining.

I plan on trying out some Rechargable AA batteries at some point. I may order a charger and some batteries in the future. I am not sure but it seems that the light output may be a bit brighter with Rechargable batteries. At least that is what it seems from what I have been reading. Please correct me if I am wrong.

SHOman


----------



## zx7dave (Feb 13, 2007)

ShoMan - Your Motor Sergeant or Supply Sergeant can order almost all the Surefire light and replacement/sustainment parts through the ULLS-G. The NSN listing is on the SureFire web page. If overall cost is too much for the CDR to approve then try the UltraFire or SuperFire lights that use the same batteries. The lithium batteries are available through the HMCC or HazMat place where you get paint and stuff. If you can get the SureFires through the Supply then order the LED versions so you don't have to worry about bulbs burning out. Good luck.


----------



## FlashCrazy (Feb 13, 2007)

ShoMan, Fifthunit is now Dealextreme.com

Kyle and Kai, who used to run Fifthunit, split up into two different websites. The other site is Kaidomain.com. Dealextreme generally has cheaper prices, but Kaidomain doesn't charge shipping. Usually they're close in price overall. 

Keep up the good work over there! :goodjob:


----------



## SHOman (Feb 13, 2007)

zx7dave,

Thanks for your help and advice. I understand that supply can get pretty much anything. I am trying to address your comments properly without giving the wrong impression and getting too off topic. Basically to put it simply, it is easier to go out and purchase items ourselves than it is to deal with our unit's supply chain. I have never had so many issues with soldiers trying to get stuff from supply before. It takes longer to receive items ordered through supply than it does to order them ourselves.

I had origionally hoped to be on a differerent mission that would put me in more of a combat arms roll. Unfortunately my command didn't want me performing my old MOS (11B) because they needed me to work in my current MOS (25S). The justification for ordering such lights is not there. Non combat arms units are lower on the priority list for such items.

FlashCrazy

Thanks for that info. That helps out alot. I'll check that site out. I did enjoy doing business with them. I ordered my lights just before Christmas and received them about 3 weeks later. Shipping could have been a bit faster (The holidays most definately affected that) and I thought that the Items could have been packaged a bit better but they arrived in one piece and in working condition. Given that they were shipped from Hong Kong and had to travel through the US APO AE system and Back to Iraq I can't complain too much. The price was right and the lights are operating great so far.

SHOman


----------



## Vickers (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey SHOman,

I just received a YNKA light yesterday, and I am very impressed with it. BTW, the price has dropped to $15.40 on them:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.1087

If you want a slightly smaller light (but still pretty doggone bright) try the $12.40 1AA VIPPA:

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.927

It has a glow-in-the-dark tailcap clickie.

Regards,

ex-SSgt. Vickers


----------

